# Used Gerber Sabre Parts



## Router K (Apr 22, 2013)

Does anybody know where I can find a used control pad for my Gerber Sabre 408? I upgraded my software and Gerber forgot to mention a few extras that we would need.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the forum.


----------

